# Will Connells blog



## tiggs (24 July 2012)

Will Connell ( head of team GB Equestrian) is writing a daily blog on the build up to the games. Interesting read
http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Supertrooper (24 July 2012)

Thanks very much, will enjoy reading it xx


----------

